# [SOLVED] Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

My computer freezes randomly momentarily when playing WoW and Skyrim. The freeze only occurs in these two games. I can play for 2-20 minutes and the freeze comes. It freezes for about 3 minutes, and then it works as it did before, as if the freeze never happened. 

System specs:
Windows 7 64 Bit
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3 ghz
4 GB Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM 
ATI Radeon HD 6870
DFI Lanparty DK P45-T3RSB MOBO
850 W Cooler Master Silent Pro M PSU
1,5 TB Samsung HDD

Accessories:
Roccat Kova mouse
Roccat Valo Keyboard
Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset
Creative Speakers
Samsung P2270 Monitor
Linksys WUSB300N Network Adapter

What I have tried so far:
Reinstall the games
Reinstall Windows
Change the graphics card to an older one
Underclock the graphics card
Give more voltage to the CPU
Run Memtest
I actually bought the PSU and Graphics card while this problem was still there 

Thanks in advance

Sincelery

Simon


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Lets see the voltages and temps while your playing, sounds like with this issue you should be to let HWM run during the freeze and get a screen shot afterwards.



> D/L and run HwMonitor in the background while playing, after a bit or when you notice it slowing down Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees then use the Win7 Snipping tool to get a image of the HWM window. Post the image as a attachment using the Advanced message(Go Advanced box p:arrowd at the top is a paperclip button on tool bar on the tool bar to upload the attachment.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> Lets see the voltages and temps while your playing, sounds like with this issue you should be to let HWM run during the freeze and get a screen shot afterwards.


Here is values from HWMonitor after approximately 10 minutes of gaming.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



Zothik said:


> Here is values from HWMonitor after approximately 10 minutes of gaming.


Okay, I actually managed to get a screenshot from after 20 minutes of gaming.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Temps look good, the 12v however is showing lower then I would like to see, reboot enter the bios, look for hardware or PC health or monitoring and check the 12v reading there.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> Temps look good, the 12v however is showing lower then I would like to see, reboot enter the bios, look for hardware or PC health or monitoring and check the 12v reading there.


I took a picture of the BIOS settings with my phone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Spec for the 12v is +/- 5%, or 11.4v to 12.6v, while it is technically in spec we often see issues with higher end cards below 11.7v.
Did you have the slow down during the second screen shot where HWM shows a low reading of 11.58v? 

If not run the game until it does act up then alt tab back and see what the minimum is showing for the 12v.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

I thought it was about to act up, but it didn't, but I will try to get a screenshot, if possible, right before it freezes.

Okay, I managed to Alt+Tab out right before it acted up, and the minimum was 11.51 V.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

I think the PSU is causing the issue, see if can borrow a quality one from a friend at least 750w and see how it plays.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

I will see if I can borrow one from a friend, but if I can't I won't just buy a new PSU, before I have localized the problem. :smile:

Those friends I have asked so far, haven't got an extra PSU, that I could borrow, and the best PSU that I could borrow was a 620W one. I will see if I can ask some more of my friends.


----------



## JabroniMaloni (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Please do not speculate on voltage regulation with BIOS or software readings. They are completely inaccurate and cannot possibly measure the voltage reading from your PSU effectively. 

To truly test your PSU under load/idle/tasking you need to use either a multimeter or other PSU testing equipment (which can get expensive). 

Using a multimeter, you should test your 12v and 3.3v lines first. Then your 5v line. Most common lines to go are 3.3 and 12v


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

BIOS readings are not inaccurate.

My +12V rail is 11.98V in BIOS and 11.99V with a multimeter, and I rarely see any significant differences between BIOS and multimeter readings on any of the computers I work on.

Software is another matter though. It's not always accurate and should be used as a guideline.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

My dad is an electrician so he should have a multimeter, and then I will write my results 

Well, I just borrowed a Power Supply from a friend, but it is only 650W. Is it still worth testing out?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



JabroniMaloni said:


> Please do not speculate on voltage regulation with BIOS or software readings. They are completely inaccurate and cannot possibly measure the voltage reading from your PSU effectively.
> 
> To truly test your PSU under load/idle/tasking you need to use either a multimeter or other PSU testing equipment (which can get expensive).
> 
> Using a multimeter, you should test your 12v and 3.3v lines first. Then your 5v line. Most common lines to go are 3.3 and 12v


Software readings yes, but all modern day BIOS's are accurate. My BIOS is spot on what my multimeter reads.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

I just got a brand new PSU Called Corsair AX750 Gold, but the problem still occurs :/ Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

What are your temps/volts in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game with the new PSU?

Do you have all the latest chipset/device drivers installed?

If you've changed any voltage or clock settings in BIOS or with software, reset them back to default, save settings (F10 in BIOS) and reboot.

What security software are you using? Run a full antivirus scan. Try disabling it while gaming.

If you've got any other programs running in the background while gaming, close them down temporarily.

Did you defrag after installing the games?

Are your games fully patched?

Are you using any mods or cracks for WoW and Skyrim? If so, do you get the same problem with them disabled or uninstalled?

Leave HWMonitor open on the desktop and run FurMark for about 15 minutes to see how the graphics card performs under heavy stress. Post back with a screenshot showing both programs.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



koala said:


> What are your temps/volts in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game with the new PSU?
> 
> Do you have all the latest chipset/device drivers installed?
> 
> ...


I should have the latest drivers installed, as my computer tells me I have. In the bios the 12v is now at 12.18 V and while gaming the minimum is 11.86 V. I haven't changed any voltage or clock settings in BIOS.

I have AVG antivirus FREE 2012, and I did a full virus scan, and it found nothing. I haven't tried to disable it yet, but I will try that, and see if it helps.
The only thing that is running in the background is skype, AVG and my keyboard driver software.

I reinstalled windows and installed the games after that. I have actually bought Saints Row: The Third and Batman Arkham City lately and the problem occurs in those games too.
The games are fully up-to-date.

I am not using any cracks, and in Skyrim I haven't got any mods. I have some add-ons in WoW though, and I have tried disabling them and turning the graphics down to the lowest setting as well as forcing OpenGL.

I will try to run FurMark and get a screenshot after 15 minutes.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Here is the screenshot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

The difference between the high and low on the 12v i still pretty dramatic 12.16 to 11.78 is almost a 30 point swing.
Do you have both 6 pin PCIe connectors plugged into the card?
Are you using the 8 pin EPS CPU power connector or the 4 pin ATX connector?


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> The difference between the high and low on the 12v i still pretty dramatic 12.16 to 11.78 is almost a 30 point swing.
> Do you have both 6 pin PCIe connectors plugged into the card?
> Are you using the 8 pin EPS CPU power connector or the 4 pin ATX connector?


I am using both the 6 pin PCIe connectors in my GPU.
Furthermore I am using 2x4 pin power connectors in my CPU. 
To be honest, I don't know what an 8 pin EPS power connector is. :facepalm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

EPS is the 8 pin CPU power connector, the 4 pin is called ATX CPU power, a power supply connector can either be 4 x 2 or 8 pin works out the same

Makes me wonder if motherboard is having power regulation problems, do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test voltage at a spare 4 pin molex while watching the onscreen readings?


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> EPS is the 8 pin CPU power connector, the 4 pin is called ATX CPU power, a power supply connector can either be 4 x 2 or 8 pin works out the same
> 
> Makes me wonder if motherboard is having power regulation problems, do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test voltage at a spare 4 pin molex while watching the onscreen readings?


I wonder if it is the motherboard too. I have tried to boot the games from a different HDD, but it was still the same, so it is not the HDD that is broken. So the only components in my computer that could be causing the problem after all this troubleshooting would be either the CPU or the MOBO. I have wondered if I should buy this MOBO: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-D3 (rev. 1.3) . I know it is a downgrade, but it's worth it, if it would fix the problem


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

It would work, no provision for xfire, a slightly weaker chipset, and usually weaker voltage regulation circuits then the P45 boards(when compared in the same brand board) are the biggesr differences.

Did you check and compare the voltages between the voltmeter and software readings?


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> It would work, no provision for xfire, a slightly weaker chipset, and usually weaker voltage regulation circuits then the P45 boards(when compared in the same brand board) are the biggesr differences.
> 
> Did you check and compare the voltages between the voltmeter and software readings?


I'm sorry to ask, but where do I have to check the voltages on the MOBO with a voltmeter? I will try this, if you could explain where and how to check them :smile::smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Use the voltmeter on a spare 4 pin molex plug(drive power plug) Yellow wire is 12+, black is the negative, use the software(HWM) to see what the motherboard is reporting and compare the 2 readings.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> Use the voltmeter on a spare 4 pin molex plug(drive power plug) Yellow wire is 12+, black is the negative, use the software(HWM) to see what the motherboard is reporting and compare the 2 readings.


The voltmeter showed 12.26 V on the 12 volt rail and 5.02 V on the 5 volt rail.
Meanwhile HWMonitor said 11.97 V and 4.97V.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

I am sorry that it took some time to respond, but I am quite busy ATM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

That difference is either in the sensor chip since the Bios reading pretty much agrees with HWM or the power regulation section of the motherboard is failing.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*



wrench97 said:


> That difference is either in the sensor chip since the Bios reading pretty much agrees with HWM or the power regulation section of the motherboard is failing.


Okay. I will try and buy the MOBO I linked earlier and see if that helps. It's quite cheap actually (about 60$). If that don't fix the problem, then I don't know what it should be.


----------



## Zothik (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Okay, it seems like the new MOBO fixed the issue. I have Got no freezes yet what-so-ever, and I have been playing for a couple of hours in a row. The voltages are Also much healthier (about 12.1 volt while gaming). Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Momentarily Computer Freezes While Playing WoW and Skyrim*

Good to hear that solved the problem for you


----------

